

Google Says: "Managers Are Important" - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2014/03/google-says-managers-are-important/

======
sharemywin
Mentor, Manager, Leader. All of these are intertwined and provide value to an
organization and employees. I not sure a straight hierarchy is the best way to
accomplish these functions. Companies need ways to incentivize, provide
feedback, provide communication etc. not sure that it all has to be done in
such a strict concrete way as a position.

